# Bettas?



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Does anyone know what is involved with breeding bettas? Im sure its not easy but my only male ram died and tryign to get my hands on another one isnt easy. Could I breed them in a community tank with 4 other platys? Or would that be distracting to them? Thanks!


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

The male betta has to be comfortable enough with his surroundings to build a bubble nest. The surface of the water has to be fairly still for that to happen, so you wouldn't really be able to agitate the surface. Probably easier in a 5 gallon tank. Once the make male builds the bubble nest, bring over the female and let them do their thing. I don't believe the female is typically left very long in there. Google betta breeding.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmm...you might want to consult with irwin corey..aka betta man...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

where in GA? there were some rams for sale on the AAAA forum, they are common in Atlanta. 

short answer, no. 

Really breeding anything in a "community" tank that isn't 100 gallons, answer, no. Eggs and fry are impossible to defend in a small tank without killing the other fish. Some times a fry or two will just appear, treat it as a gift. If you want significant number of anything, think species tank at least and more likely an adult tank, a breeding tank, and multiple fry tanks.


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

I've read that bettas can be really hard to breed because of agression. But I've never tried, so I can't be one to talk.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

I live in lawrenceville Emc7, so I dont know if you know any places near you. Ive tried the aviarium and petco and petsmart. No luck. They have one at the aviarium but will not sell it to me because they said its to hard to get out of their small tank. They use that fish for show so im like fine -.-


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Get locally bred fish, much less likely to be diseased. http://www.atlantaaquarium.com/show...n-Rasbora-Neon-Tetra/page4&highlight=blue+ram Post what you want on the site, and try to meet up, it works even better if you can make meetings (first Sundays @ Emory)

User atypical fish is a small home-based business in Auburn, GA. They will order fish from a large number of wholesalers for a reasonable mark-up. They are a good option if you know exactly what you want.

http://www.atlantaaquarium.com/show...-our-first-new-order!&highlight=atypical+fish


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Thank you. I never knew about that forum.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Atlanta has an active FW club and forum. Both are worth checking out for knowledge, fish, and equipment. There are 8 meetings a year, plus 2 auctions, a picnic and a Christmas party. Events are free to attend, membership is $15 annual and the newsletter is online.


----------

